
Ask HN: Do you have a post climate-change plan? - gondolf
Assuming that extreme climate change is inevitable and irreparable, has anyone created a plan for themselves (or their children) to embrace the potential changes and thrive in an extreme-climate world?<p>I&#x27;m thinking of things like relocation, investments, reskilling, and way-of-life changes.<p>What does this look like for you?
======
fwsgonzo
Living further north seems to be a good idea, however there is the real danger
of the weakening gulf stream. There's theories on what will happen, such as
northern europe becoming colder:

[https://blogs.ei.columbia.edu/2020/01/02/climate-change-
gulf...](https://blogs.ei.columbia.edu/2020/01/02/climate-change-gulf-stream/)

However, anything could happen.

My advice is remote work combined with some land, not necessarily out in the
wilderness. Just land enough to be able to build a greenhouse. I consider that
the absolute minimum. Don't live in a city. If nothing else, because of the
carcinogenic effects of the pollution cities bring.

